# loading the coredump file to memory



## Shivaprashanth (Mar 26, 2019)

using sysctl debug.kdb.panic=1 command,
panic can be simulated which results in system reboot and writing of system context(ram snapshot?) to a file vmcore.x in /var/crash
my question is, is it possible to load this file back into memory?


----------



## Shivaprashanth (Mar 28, 2019)

please can you elaborate if possible


----------



## longimanus (Mar 28, 2019)

Kernel Debugging


----------

